# Im new, and I shot a 10 point on Thanksgiving!



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Ohhhh, and Steve... I have a large family that hunts. So, of course I have given them your site info. Some are on vacation though - but I am POSITIVE they will visit when they come home.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well it looks like you don't need a babysitter. Just watch from your window and go out and shoot your buck when he shows up  What a story1


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

There are a few women hunters around here in Saginaw County, not too many though. I bet there are more, but I only know of a few. I am still trying to find one that is single, but I don't think that will ever happen. If you want to find some more women hunters to talk too though, try one of the local womens outdoor events when one comes up.


----------



## HUNT'NUF2 (Jul 18, 2000)

Congratulations Hope! What a Deer and what a story. Looking forward to seeing you on big Buck night. Oh, and welcome to the site. Keep posting. You have a way with telling a story! I can feel your excitement.

------------------
Joel


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Ladykiller - we have events around for women hunters? Fill me in!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Joel....

Sending exciting vibes to you! LOL!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

LOL Steve! Thats what my husband says now! Ohhh noooo! He thinks I never ever need a babysitter now!  LOL!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Well I don't know if we have any events currently, but they do from time to time. Just watch Michigan out-of-doors, Practical Sportsman, or check the Outdoors section in the Saginaw news (Thurs and Saturdays paper i think) for events. Also go to the MDNR webpage. I am sure one of the other ladies on this site would be better able to point you in a better direction.


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

Congrats!!! I'm a first time hunter too. I didn't get one this year...yet! I live in the suburbs so if I poked around my house with a gun it might make my neighbors a bit nervous.


----------



## fishnhuntngal (Oct 20, 2000)

CONGRAT'S HOPE! I've been gun hunting deer for years, still waiting for my first buck. I hunted in Michigan with my hunny who lives there, I'm from MN. I'll have to check out that pic, very cool on getting video too! Start lining up sitters for the kids! 

------------------
The Woods and Water are my church....
Leave them as you found them, or cleaner!!!


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Hope, I'm a little dissapointed in you! Sure it's just a little bitty buck, but you should be more enthused about it!
I'm just messin' with ya. What a great story.
I was always thrilled that my wife would cook and eat venison. So many of my friends have wives that make a face any time someone mentions eating deer. But, now I look at my wife and say "Check this out. Hope stays at home taking care of the kids, AND she does stuff in the kitchen, AND she hunts, AND she video tapes her own hunt, AND she cooks it too. Why can't you be more like Hope?
I think that my wife is pretty impressed with you too, because her response was "Well isn't that nice? MAYBEY YOU SHOULD GO LIVE WITH HOPE AND HER FAMILY".
I'm on my way to the buck pole now to check out your deer.
If you get a chance, check out the recipes. I put a really good jerky recipe in the recipe section under Misc.
Congrats to you and your husband. You both have a lot to be thankful for this year.
BOY my wife seems crabby. Something I said?


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Just down loaded the picture of you and your buck. My wife stopped by the computer. I said "Hmmmm nice looking too". She said " you better be talking about the deer".
Hey, call me sensitve, but I think somethings bothering the wife.
I'll make her happy. I'll buy her a new vacume for Christmas... Here she comes, gotta go
OUCH, OUCH THAT HURTS. What did I do?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A new vacum for Christmas, now you are really asking for trouble.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

LOL Tom! Thanks for the compliments!  You are VERY lucky to have a wife that cooks venison! Thats how I started...  

As for buying your wife a vac... maybe if she had her own gun..... hummm....  

Actually, I would like a gift certificate to a beauty salon, or the mall... or just plain money - NOT a vac, unless my husband wanted to clean the floors for me - for a YEAR or two! LOL! And, I don't see that happening. LOL! So, I'd think twice about buying her a vac! LOL! Do something nice for her! She deserves it, living with a hunter. 

I just figured, you can't beat 'em - join 'em!   Now I really enjoy it.


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

You Go Girl, Good job, Are you still Hunting?


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Hope welcome to the Michigan-sportsman forums. Congrads on your buck. Way to go. Sorry I haven't responded to your post earlier but I've been busy hunting and working. Born


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Masuo - I 'think' am done for this year. Now, I might try ice fishing -  When the ice is frozen well, I should say.  I need to learn how to hunt with a bow. I might use my husbands muzzle loader.... I will have to sweeten him up! LOL!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

PSSSS, whatever you do, Don't take up waterfowl hunting or flyfishing! It will take over your life.  and most of your money 2 ;^)
I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

LOL Weezer! You are just afraid I will catch all of the fish - and not leave any to you.  LOL!  Since, you know I do not live far from you. 

I have not tried flyfishing yet. My husband is very into flyfishing. I just fish with lures or bait.. with a regular pole. That seems to do fine for me. I think if I did flyfish, most of the time I would have the line stuck in trees. LOL!

Where do you flyfish?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

Hope most ladys don't like guns. Your probably an excecption. I buy my WIFE GUNS all the time and she just dosn't want to use them ( oh well rather then let them set and rust away i might as WELL USE UM )))
as for you buttering up your hubby so you can use his muzzle loader Keep me in mind if it dosn't work on him i have quite few my wife DOSN'T USE LOL 

JUST KIDDING of course


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

LOL Sportsmaster!! My hubby has the muzzle loader ready to go for me.


----------

